# Bearded Vaper, does this happen to you?



## David Pilkington (28/6/17)

I have noticed that I am getting some form of condensation on my tash and/or beard on a big exhale. Anyone else experience this?

Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## Gonzilla (28/6/17)

Yeah I've had the same issue, especially if your trying your best to be discrete and blowing directly up or down you get a nice frosting of condensed vapor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (28/6/17)

Big time, exhale through your nose a few times and i guarantee dripage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (28/6/17)

That thing on your lip is now called a flavour saver.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

This makes me think of Buffelsfontein Baard Olie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CeeJay (28/6/17)

Lol I thought this was only me. I also get the splatter from the popping juice through the air holes of the Goon up in my stuff aka mallowshake flavoured conditioner.


----------



## Jenna Bartosch (13/7/17)

I dont have facial hair but I do find my scarf gets wet


----------



## Roodt (13/7/17)

Being a bearded oke, and my little brother also, we sometimes have a dripping comp.

Aim is to see who can have droplets falling off his moustache first. Great fun, except it does seem to cloud up a room rather fast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rumor001 (13/7/17)

I hate that feeling of the droplets on my mustache!! Im constantly running my hand over my mouth lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (13/7/17)

Bit of 'stash oil keeps the 'stash looking fresh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (14/7/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I have noticed that I am getting some form of condensation on my tash and/or beard on a big exhale. Anyone else experience this?



Hahahaha with my username, I thought you were addressing me lol

But yes, this happens alot...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/7/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hahahaha with my username, I thought you were addressing me lol
> 
> But yes, this happens alot...



It is therefore important to ensure that the flavor of your beard oil and juice compliments each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/7/17)

Its a daily struggle!


----------



## Caveman (14/7/17)

Happens all the time


----------



## Alex (14/7/17)

I reckon this might help

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/17)

Happens to me too. Really bugs me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

Alex said:


> I reckon this might help


Although i have zero intention to shave any time soon... where do i get this?? Too much of want...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/7/17)

Roodt said:


> Although i have zero intention to shave any time soon... where do i get this?? Too much of want...



@Roodt, they make em here http://www.sageblades.com/ and sell em here https://www.classicshaving.com/collections/dylan-farnham-custom

Geez the prices are steep though $2,800.00


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

Alex said:


> @Roodt, they make em here http://www.sageblades.com/ and sell em here https://www.classicshaving.com/collections/dylan-farnham-custom
> 
> Geez the prices are steep though $2,800.00


Crickey... at that price it should be a HE shave ( bloody thing must wake me up, foam my face and shave me, all automatically)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

